# New Toy- AE Light Xenide AEX25 PHOTOS



## OilLamp (Apr 10, 2008)

No Xenide




55 Yards




100 yards to trees in background

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCSM-7diRSs
Also made a video of the output. Which has some exposure issues. But you kinda get the idea.... House shown is about 150 yards for reference












No Xenide Orange streetlamp on left




Close trees 100 yards Chimney on right




250+ yards trees in the back. Trees in foreground are 100 yards



This is my first HID so I have nothing to compare it to. I tried to match the photos as closely as I could to what I was seeing. This light is amazing.... Considering its size and weight. Even with the pictures it does not do it justice. I was a bit hesitant on getting one after seeing some beamshots of the PL24 when compared to much larger producers N30/Polarion/Sams etc... But I have no regrets and am completely blown away by the throw. The neighbors havent slept tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## adamlau (Apr 10, 2008)

Berry, berry nice. The Xe20 (I prefer the shorter form factor) w/ 4800 mAh cell and diffuser filter combo is at the very top of my current 2008 wishlist  .


----------



## electromage (Apr 10, 2008)

I have an AEX25 as well, and I love it. I just wish they would release a warmer tint lamp!


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 10, 2008)

I love my Xenide 25W. If you don't have a diffusion lens for it yet, get one. You'll love it. It converts an all-star thrower into a serious floodlamp. Very useful for uneven terrain, walking with others, illuminating an area, etc.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 10, 2008)

Congrats OilLamp! It's such a nice light isn't it. As Phaserburn mentioned the diffusion filter makes for a great walking light, especially in foliage. It give a real, "wall of light" effect and you don't get blinded as when you sweep the hot spot too close to you. 

You picked a great light.


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 10, 2008)

WTH is that light bright!


----------



## dudemar (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes, absolutely beautiful light. I have the 20W and it's absolutely killer. I'm thinking about buying a 25W bulb and ballast, will be far cheaper than buying a new 25W!

Dudemar


----------



## Patriot (Apr 11, 2008)

dudemar said:


> Yes, absolutely beautiful light. I have the 20W and it's absolutely killer. I'm thinking about buying a 25W bulb and ballast, will be far cheaper than buying a new 25W!
> 
> Dudemar




I never thought of that before. I guess you could just keep the others as spares?


----------



## dudemar (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes, but depending on my needs I like to have a variable setup: compact (20W + 2600 mAh), extended runtime (2 1/2 hours on 20W + 4800 mAh spare) and sheer power (25W).

Obviously I don't have the last option, can't wait to get it.:devil:


----------



## Patriot (Apr 12, 2008)

dudemar said:


> Yes, but depending on my needs I like to have a variable setup: compact (20W + 2600 mAh), extended runtime (2 1/2 hours on 20W + 4800 mAh spare) and sheer power (25W).
> 
> Obviously I don't have the last option, can't wait to get it.:devil:




Yeah, very cool idea with mixing things up. Kinda like mega-legos huh...


----------



## Knifefeak (Oct 23, 2013)

Just got mine I really like it


----------

